# Best Tack shop nr Plumpton College, Sussex?



## Gerdy (13 March 2013)

My friend's daughter is travelling down from london next week to visit Plumpton college as she may study there.

While she's here, she wants to visit a good tack shop and stock up on some good quality kit - can anyone recommend which of the local ones are worth a visit?

She previously stayed with me a few yrs back and we used the Equine Warehouse in Lewes but it wasn't that well stocked, may have improved though? Is Dragonfly in Hassocks better? Thanks everyone


----------



## Gerdy (13 March 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Keenjean (13 March 2013)

Equitogs if your up for a short drive up


----------



## Speckleification (13 March 2013)

Windmill Feeds in Cross in Hand is usually well stocked, can be a bit pricey but the staff are usually very helpful


----------



## Horseymumma (13 March 2013)

Another vote for Equitogs, it's by far the best tack shop for good quality gear in Sussex.


----------



## Keenjean (13 March 2013)

Yep, agree that Equitogs is the best one in sussex. Its a better shop than windmill esp if your after a tack shop that stocks different things to run of the mill shops.


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (13 March 2013)

Be prepared to spend money at equitogs! There's also one at Bolney and bodle brothers at burgess hill.


----------



## tiga71 (13 March 2013)

Equitogs is brilliant but a good 45 minute drive from Plumpton college.

Track Right at Bolney is worth a look. Penfolds in Cuckfield isn't too bad. Dragonfly is ok but nothing brilliant but it is close. Brendon's sometimes has good stuff too.


----------



## jodie3 (13 March 2013)

Bodles has put in a new saddlery dept fairly recently so would probably be worth a visit. If she is coming at the weekend remember they close at lunchtime on Saturdays.

There is one in Hassocks which is pretty close but can't remember what it is called.


----------



## NativePonyLover (13 March 2013)

Are you thinking of Penfold Saddlery Jodie3? They do stock some lovely things, but slightly on the pricy side.


----------



## jodie3 (13 March 2013)

Edgingtons? On the opposite side of the road to the feed place in Hassocks but owned by the same people.


----------



## Gerdy (13 March 2013)

Maybe a trip to Equitogs is worth it then, since so many have recommended it - now i look, they certainly have the best website. Thanks for your help everyone )


----------



## McW (14 March 2013)

Equitogs or windmill


----------



## Nosey (14 March 2013)

I'd rec. Track right. Equitogs far too pricey for students
 ;-)


----------



## Pony9753 (1 May 2013)

Equitogs billings hurst or windmill heathfield, certainly don't recommend the equine warehouse one in Lewes, no stock and I encountered a rude member of staff!


----------



## xxbrubblexx (9 May 2013)

Speckleification said:



			Windmill Feeds in Cross in Hand is usually well stocked, can be a bit pricey but the staff are usually very helpful
		
Click to expand...

Love this place amazing got most of my stuff from there too!!!


----------



## Tuffles 23 (9 May 2013)

Speckleification said:



			Windmill Feeds in Cross in Hand is usually well stocked, can be a bit pricey but the staff are usually very helpful
		
Click to expand...

I have found Windmill very good and they really do have everything


----------



## Tuffles 23 (9 May 2013)

Pony9753 said:



			Equitogs billings hurst or windmill heathfield, certainly don't recommend the equine warehouse one in Lewes, no stock and I encountered a rude member of staff!
		
Click to expand...

I had the same problem with the equine warehouse , I really wanted a stubben bridle but they didn't have the right size and the member of staff was so unhelpful (no mention of ordering one) I drove straight to windmill and the lady was so helpful and even swapped the cheek pieces on a Jefferies bridle so I had the perfect fit


----------

